
The Minimally-Nice Open Source Software Maintainer - JoshTriplett
https://brson.github.io/2017/04/05/minimally-nice-maintainer#
======
ivanbakel
Previous discussion from when this was first posted (3 months ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14051106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14051106)

------
JoshTriplett
See also the related discussion on "Kindness is Underrated" at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14782294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14782294)
.

